# Casey Update!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Today, I joined Casey and his forever mom Dr. B for a fall outing at a doggy event. Let me just tell you how PROUD I am of her and especially him. This little guy has grown up to be such a wonderful Neezer and has progressed lovely. Casey did remember me (so cute bouncing around licking and jumping!) and Dasher too. Belle was still the same snot. Dora was hicking with Jim and his friend this morning. The sunglasses had to stay on to stop the tears of joy!!! He has turned out even more cute than I remember him. I think cause his personality has shined through. This was the same little guy that would take off running. Now I was holding him and he was licking and squirming around!

Anyone who is on the fence of fostering, let me tell you when you see a foster pup change so dramatically in a month and a half, you know you did the right thing even if the timing was bad, he needed potty training help, you weren't sure you could handle it, and you might fail at fostering! Casey went to the most perfect forever home and I am so happy for him. I can honestly say it was a better home for him than mine and I can't wait to see him again!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How wonderful to see Casey so joyful and at ease!! That tongue of his never quit! lol Oh Amanda, you must be so happy. You are right that it takes a lot of work for some fosters, but the results are worth it. 

Miss Belle does not like that costume, mom! lol


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*That was so touching! I admire those of you who foster!

I love the music that you have with it. It sure does describe the love we have for our furbabies, doesn't it?

Oh Marj, I am so glad that you said it was Belle in that costume!!! I thought it was Casey and thought...well, halloween is coming, but......!!!!!

Jammies was in my arms (imagine that!) when I was watching the video and she watched it the first time, but she got tired of watching it the second time! *


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Awwww So sweet!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Amanda you must feel great to know you gave Casey a wonderful home....and gave "love" to his owner. He is a cute thing....as are yours! I've never seen a little girl try to undress by rolling around so...lol


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I am considering fostering for the spring maybe. It is good to see great happily ever after stories!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing these happy, happy pictures and video! Casey looks SO good, and Dash and Belle are cute as ever! Did you finally take off Belle's dress?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Amanda, I know that did your heart good to see the progress Casey has made - what a cutie he is!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great treat Amanda. Casey is wonderful.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a joy! Casey is such a cutie and obviously a happy camper. I kept thinking he should be named Chance, for his great second chance.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Gosh Amanda you must be proud of Casey. What a cute, well adjusted little guy. You gave him a chance and with your love and guidence he has a wonderful life with his forever Mom.:biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The video was great. Seeing his progress was so heatwarming.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I know it makes your heart soar to see Casey doing so well. Casey's
new life is what Rescue is all about.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!! I'm so proud of you, Jim and your pack for giving so much to Casey to allow him to have a 2nd chance at learning what being a loved Neezer is all about. Y'all are my heroes!!!


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 4, 2009)

This is Casey's forever mom and I agree with all that has been posted in response to Amanda's first post. Amanda did a super job fostering Casey and that made my job so much easier. Casey recognized her immediately when he saw her and went to her willingly. She was thrilled; I was thrilled; and we both got weepy. If you watched the video I think you can see that Casey was thrilled:amen: He has come a far way since he was first surrendered and still has a way to go to be completely socialized but I'm not complaining. We make progress every day and I have no doubt he'll make it. I'm very grateful to Amanda and very blessed to have Casey in my life. He's a joy!!
P.S. He's going for his first grooming on Wednesday. I'll let you know how that turns out. In the meantime, I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, what a joy it is to see Casey so happy. Kudos to you and all the foster moms! :clap2::clap2:

I loved Belle's costume. She looks so cute.

:welcomer. B and Casey to the forum!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Casey is so adorable, and he looked so happy. It is great that everything has turned out so well for him because of his wonderful foster home and forever home. I love stories with happy endings! I hope we see more pics of him on the forum, and good luck with the first grooming!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

It's great to see how well Casey is doing. Thanks for the update. How'd he do at the groomer's?


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 4, 2009)

Casey just returned from the groomer's and he looks great. I was a nervous wreck when I dropped him off (really almost changed my mind) and gave her a million directions before she literally took Casey from my arms and told me to leave :redface: I don't know what got into me. Whenever I left Spencer, I never was concerned. Anyhow, I told her to scissor cut him and keep his natural lines...and reminded her he is not a bichon so don't make his face look like one. She did a super job! She also reported that he was a dream to groom.:clap2: I made two follow-up appointments for him...one before Thanksgiving and the other before Christmas. I think I only got those appointments because she had groomed Spencer for the last 15 out of the 17 years he was with me and she felt a bit obligated. She's covered over with appointments between now and Christmas and certainly didn't need my business. Anyhow, another milestone for Casey...and me!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dr. B. I am so glad you joined so we keep up with Casey! This fostering/forever home story is wonderful on so many levels. WELCOME!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good news! Smilin' here for you and Casey!


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much! I've been on the forum for a while. I applied as soon as Casey came to me in late August but there was a slight hold-up while I received admin. approval...plus I don't really post a lot since I still consider myself new with Havs and don't have much to offer all you "pros". I'd rather "listen". I come on and read what others have written which has given me quite a good understanding of the breed. In fact, if it hadn't been for the thread on grooming I wouldn't have known what to tell the groomer to do today. This is a great forum with great people and I'm pleased to be a part of it.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Casey seems so happy and confident in the video. Very heartwarming that he has a second chance at such a good life....


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad the grooming went so well. Now all we need is a picture!:crutch::wink:
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Gina, we need a picture of the 'new' Casey.  Very glad to hear he did well a the groomer's, Dr. B. I'm glad you found some helpful advice about that as so many have had nightmare results at the groomers'.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm waiting for a photo of the new Casey as well. He always was a beauty. You're lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

What a great success story-Welcome to the forum Dr B am so glad you joined. And Casey is a doll. Amanda did a wonderful job of being foster mom-but then all the foster parents do. Some of us flunk fostering 101 at least once but we still find room for more.

Hugs to both of you & Amanda and her family.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Dr.B said:


> Thanks so much! I've been on the forum for a while. I applied as soon as Casey came to me in late August but there was a slight hold-up while I received admin. approval...plus I don't really post a lot since I still consider myself new with Havs and don't have much to offer all you "pros". I'd rather "listen". I come on and read what others have written which has given me quite a good understanding of the breed. In fact, if it hadn't been for the thread on grooming I wouldn't have known what to tell the groomer to do today. This is a great forum with great people and I'm pleased to be a part of it.


Aww.....so glad to have YOU here! Please post as many pics as you want....we're kind of addicted to doggie pics...hehehe!


----------

